# Music vs. Photography



## sultan (Mar 1, 2009)

Lately, music has stolen my attention from photography. Why?

1. You can play an instrument whenever you want, without having to worry about the light or time or whatever else.
2. My bass clarinet is worth more than my cameras and it feels cool to have semi-rare expensive instrument bragging power.
3. You can ***** about equipment and still be respected in music. If you suck, you can often say that its your instruments fault. But for photographers...
4. You don't need to leave your house to play.
5. You can play for hours without getting bored.
6. You don't need to bother with that boring thing called "creativity" if you don't feel like. Just get music written by someone else who did all the "creative" work and play it.

How about you here at TPF? Does [playing] music steal your attention from photography?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry, but I have to disagree with...all of that.  You can probably tell from my user name, I play clarinets as well.  

1.  I can take pictures all day and all night.  If I do the same with my instruments, I get pissed off roommates and neighbors.
2.  If you want expensive, you might have to look beyond wind instruments.  I have a professional Bb, A, and Eb, and it still costs less than my Violinist friend's bow
3.  Well, you can say it's the instrument...but no one buys it.  Same with photography.
4.  You don't need to leave your house to take pictures.  Just take a look around the Fight Club forum.  90% of those are from inside people's homes.
5.  I must be special, because I am definitely capable of getting bored at the end of a practice session.  And I can walk around morning through night with my camera and not get bored.  Depends on the time, depends on the place, depends on the mood.
6.  If you aren't using any creativity when playing pre-written music, you are REALLY doing it wrong.

This isn't to say that music doesn't take time from photography and vice versa...it's just definitely those reasons.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 1, 2009)

Haha photography stole my attention from playing guitar lol. Now I forgot how to play it and it's only good as a prop for my photos .


----------



## Chiller (Mar 2, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> Haha photography stole my attention from playing guitar lol. Now I forgot how to play it and it's only good as a prop for my photos .


 

Same here.  Photography took my attention away from playing drums.  And the fact, I have no where to set them up, and with the music scene the way it is, I cant find anyone who wants to jam the tunes I like. :er:
  It is tough to play drums quietly.  But I can quietly take pictures


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 2, 2009)

I have both a cheap junk guitar and a cheap junk camera. I suck at both playing guitar and photography.

I will say, photography is far easier than playing a guitar, especially with cheap equipment. I am limited in photography only on my creativity with the limits of my camera meaning I can not achieve as sharp of an image or as shallow of DOF as I'd like. Understanding the howto of photography is easy.  The cheap guitar is downright useless to try to learn anything on. I've had it for 4 years and can't play anything because it is just impossible to move my fingers that much to learn anything (talking the action on junk guitars here for those in the know).

Though I did this weekend just find a collection of videos on youtube that made a lot of what I look at with guitar music make a lot more sense. Previous I was just trying to follow tabs of music that I like and the music on those tabs now make so much more sense in how they are derived. Just have to get the fingertips calloused up so that I don't have to use the 300 ft/lb of pressure it takes to hold down the strings on a cheap guitar with fresh fingertips.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 2, 2009)

sultan said:


> Lately, music has stolen my attention from photography. Why?
> 
> 1. You can play an instrument whenever you want, without having to worry about the light or time or whatever else.
> 2. My bass clarinet is worth more than my cameras and it feels cool to have semi-rare expensive instrument bragging power.
> ...



1. From your statement I assume you're an amateur in both fields, music and photography.
2. Does it really matter that one's instrument is worth more than all of his/her cameras, especially when one sucks at playing it? (I'm not saying you suck at it, it's just for the sake of the argument). You can have a $20,000 camera and a $200 guitar and still suck at both. Or excel at both.
3. If I suck at music I suck because I don't practice, I don't blame my instrument. I have a very expensive instrument, worth as much as a house. That being said, it is true that better equipment makes you not necessarily a better performer/photographer but a better equipped one. It's up to the performer/photographer to make good use of it.
4. Yes, I do. I play professionally, in concert halls and other venues.
5. You wanna bet? I get so bored sometimes that all I think is about photography. 
6. One thing about that last statement. A famous American Jazz figure once said _"Making music is playing what's not written in the part"._ The same with photography, interpretation and creativity makes a great shot, otherwise it's just an old, plain snapshot. Creativity does not come from a composer, comes from the interpreter. Same with photography, nature offers a great score, one needs to interpret it.

Judging from all of the above, you realize I am a pro musician and an amateur photographer. However, when not bored with music I play, I concentrate on interpreting it, not just playing it. Making it my own.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 2, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> 1. From your statement I assume you're an amateur in both fields, music and photography.
> 2. Does it really matter that one's instrument is worth more than all of his/her cameras, especially when one sucks at playing it? (I'm not saying you suck at it, it's just for the sake of the argument). You can have a $20,000 camera and a $200 guitar and still suck at both. Or excel at both.
> 3. If I suck at music I suck because I don't practice, I don't blame my instrument. I have a very expensive instrument, worth as much as a house. That being said, it is true that better equipment makes you not necessarily a better performer/photographer but a better equipped one. It's up to the performer/photographer to make good use of it.
> 4. Yes, I do. I play professionally, in concert halls and other venues.
> ...



Looks like we think a bit alike here


----------



## sultan (Mar 2, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> 1. From your statement I assume you're an amateur in both fields, music and photography.
> 2. Does it really matter that one's instrument is worth more than all of his/her cameras, especially when one sucks at playing it? (I'm not saying you suck at it, it's just for the sake of the argument). You can have a $20,000 camera and a $200 guitar and still suck at both. Or excel at both.
> 3. If I suck at music I suck because I don't practice, I don't blame my instrument. I have a very expensive instrument, worth as much as a house. That being said, it is true that better equipment makes you not necessarily a better performer/photographer but a better equipped one. It's up to the performer/photographer to make good use of it.
> 4. Yes, I do. I play professionally, in concert halls and other venues.
> ...



1. Yes, I'm an amateur in both and I like it that way.
2. That's not my point. Its just fun to brag about it when you've got poor friends who are easy to impress. But yes, the price of the equipment doesn't have anything to do with how well you play/photograph with it (except that pros usually use better instuments/camera).
3. Certainly. If you don't practice enough, it's indeed your fault. But you can get away with it once in a while if you say that you've got a bad reed or a sticky key or something like that. Instruments can be temperamental at times and sometimes it can be really the instruments fault. Not saying that you can suck and claim its the instruments fault though.
4. As an Amateur, not a Pro! Plus, a pro can still practice at home. And as for the other person who talked about fight club, yeah, you can take photos at home but they get dull after a while and *most* fight club photos suck (the winners are usually fine though).
5. Lol, it depends on what you do all day. If I was a pro who played all day, I might get tired of of it; especially if its a dull but difficult and repetitive part (uhh... overdramatized example: say 16 bars of seemingly random thirtysecond notes all over the place with random accidentals in 6/8 time in allegro) . But for me, as an _amateur_, I find it as a great reprieve from the "work" for the rest of us. I can play away for 3-4 hours without noticing the time.
6. I didn't say that it sounds good without creativity. You can certainly go the extra mile, putting every single ounce of your soul and creativity and voice, into it, and usually sounding like something beyond mediocrity. Its just that its possible to sound OK just playing as written (not that its any fun though). In classical, your ability to "interpret" the music (yourself) is quite restricted because conformity with the conductors vision is critical. With photography though, if you just point and shoot, it really looks like junk.

P.S. Nice playing and photos on ClarinetJWD (I looked at your site). :hail:


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 2, 2009)

> Its just that its possible to sound OK just playing as written (not that its any fun though). In classical, your ability to "interpret" the music (yourself) is quite restricted because conformity with the conductors vision is critical.



On the contrary, my friend, on the contrary. If all classical repertoire was to be played as written or as requested by X, Y or Z conductor, then that would be so boring I would simply quit playing the violin! When a conductor steps on the podium, he/she will wave the arms asking each and everyone of the musicians to play their part as written. However, their interpretation comes with the gestures, some conductors interpret one piece one way and others do it quite differently. As an orchestra musician I can make a choice to just read the music and play as directed or simply do that and add a bit of me, or my interpretation. If I make the first choice, I will be a correct musician, if I make the second, I will be both correct and inspiring to the colleagues around me and thus, infusing them with the desire to create music beyond what's written.

And one more thing, there's nothing wrong with being both a musician and a photographer. Ansel Adams started by being a concert pianist and performed quite often for friends later in life.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 2, 2009)

sultan said:


> P.S. Nice playing and photos on ClarinetJWD (I looked at your site). :hail:



Thanks   This thread finally inspired me to pick up my clarinet again.  I went to school for it, but spent a while working in Video Games, and just never got around to practicing anymore.  I've decided to work up Lutoslawski's Dance Preludes again.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 2, 2009)

> 1. You can play an instrument whenever you want, without having to worry about the light or time or whatever else.


Indeed, but it's a lot more fun when there are other people to play with.



> 2. My bass clarinet is worth more than my cameras and it feels cool to have semi-rare expensive instrument bragging power.


....no comment 



> 3. You can ***** about equipment and still be respected in music. If you suck, you can often say that its your instruments fault. But for photographers...


Um... no.  If you suck a $100 guitar, you'll suck on a $10,000 guitar.  I guarantee it.



> 4. You don't need to leave your house to play.


Agreed.



> 5. You can play for hours without getting bored.


If you have a passion for the instrument, indeed.



> 6. You don't need to bother with that boring thing called "creativity" if you don't feel like. Just get music written by someone else who did all the "creative" work and play it.


You think "creativity" is boring?  No wonder photography is earning less of your time.


----------



## sultan (Mar 2, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> On the contrary, my friend, on the contrary. If all classical repertoire was to be played as written or as requested by X, Y or Z conductor, then that would be so boring I would simply quit playing the violin! When a conductor steps on the podium, he/she will wave the arms asking each and everyone of the musicians to play their part as written. However, their interpretation comes with the gestures, some conductors interpret one piece one way and others do it quite differently. As an orchestra musician I can make a choice to just read the music and play as directed or simply do that and add a bit of me, or my interpretation. If I make the first choice, I will be a correct musician, if I make the second, I will be both correct and inspiring to the colleagues around me and thus, infusing them with the desire to create music beyond what's written.
> 
> And one more thing, there's nothing wrong with being both a musician and a photographer. Ansel Adams started by being a concert pianist and performed quite often for friends later in life.



Agreed. If you can blend your inner voice with your playing while still observing the conventions to fit in with the orchestra, you will be able to  transcend the boundaries and inspire.

Unfortunately, I lack the skill to make such music that deserves such fancy words  Particularly, I break down while under pressure, sometimes even playing wrong notes


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> Thanks   This thread finally inspired me to pick up my clarinet again.  I went to school for it, but spent a while working in Video Games, and just never got around to practicing anymore.  I've decided to work up Lutoslawski's Dance Preludes again.



GOOD!!!!  I expect to hear it next time I'm there.  I miss listening to you (and your roommates, and your neighbors) play.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 2, 2009)

sultan said:


> Agreed. If you can blend your inner voice with your playing while still observing the conventions to fit in with the orchestra, you will be able to  transcend the boundaries and inspire.
> 
> Unfortunately, I lack the skill to make such music that deserves such fancy words  Particularly, I break down while under pressure, sometimes even playing wrong notes



Sultan, keep in mind that you are both your worst critic and worst enemy if you think like that. I used to be so effing nervous every time I picked up the instrument to play for an audience or for an audition, but that's happened a long time ago. Think about it...  What's the worst that can happen? Miss a note, an entrance? Big deal! You won't miss it the second time around. It's all a mental game, if you may. Let the music fly, pretend you're at home, sometimes pretend you need to teach them (audience) how to play the Bass Clarinet. In the end, you win and with you, the audience. You're making music without having to worry. 

If you need chatting more on this subject (music), feel free to PM or e-mail me.

Best.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 2, 2009)

sultan said:


> Agreed. If you can blend your inner voice with your playing while still observing the conventions to fit in with the orchestra, you will be able to  transcend the boundaries and inspire.
> 
> Unfortunately, I lack the skill to make such music that deserves such fancy words  Particularly, I break down while under pressure, sometimes even playing wrong notes



I was always taught that the notes were the third most important thing.  First is rhythm, second is expression and phrasing, third is the notes.  One of my favorite recordings (Shostakovich's 5th with Leningrad conducted by Mravinsky) has tons of wrong notes, but it's still spectacular for the interpretation and musicality


----------



## Rogan (Mar 3, 2009)

a switch between the 2 alot

i have periods where all i want to do is drum
sometimes i just wanna produce a mix and spend my money on more DJing gear

then i see something take a few photos, next day im back buying camera stuff -.-

endless cycle of ££££££££££


----------



## irish23 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea ill say photography is what stops me from playing bass. Id rather get some good shots then mess with my bass. haha


----------



## bace (Mar 6, 2009)

well this thread FLOPPED!

p.s. music is awesome. photography awesomer (because I'm good at it).


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bace said:


> p.s. music is awesome. photography awesomer (because I'm good at it).



Same here...

I have a Fender Strat, but I take pictures of it more often than I play it.
I have never really been _good_ at playing guitar...  I've thought about selling it and all the related gear I have, but I just can't bring myself to do it.

I'm not that good, but I don't suck so bad that I'm ready to completely give up on it.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 6, 2009)

bace said:


> well this thread FLOPPED!
> 
> p.s. music is awesome. photography awesomer (because I'm good at it).


 
I should have stuck to playing drums.  I suck at photography, but love playing drums more.  :er:  The diff being, with photography, I can get my creativeness out, with drums, I am limited to what I can create...sort of...but you get the gig. :lmao:


----------



## sleepingdragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Chiller said:


> I should have stuck to playing drums. I suck at photography, but love playing drums more. :er: The diff being, with photography, I can get my creativeness out, with drums, I am limited to what I can create...sort of...but you get the gig. :lmao:


 
Suck at photgraphy, well thats a load of crap. Never having heard you play drums I can't tell if it is better than your photography.


----------



## Joves (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I was handed a camera at 9 so, I was ruined for anything to do with music.


----------



## Peter42 (Mar 8, 2009)

What is the difference between hand made music and hand mode photographics? The one is for your ears, the other for your eyes, but both is for your pleasure. 
Im playing since 30 Years instruments like guitar, bass or keyboards. It never happened, to be a star, but i find pleasure and peace in sitting for a while and doing some tunes. Creating creative tunes is not that complicated. And in my mind, the music helps me, to handle my kind of photography different than as a tourist-photographer. For example:
I sit there and create a basic tune, some drums and base and chords, than i have to play a sologuitar over it, that gives me fun and some distance from the real world, where i have to handle my life with counts and taxes. 
I go the same way to my photography, i see a theme and start to cut the right angle with my eyes, in my mind i knew how to photoshop on the digitized image and have a look for any part an the scene trough my ocular. Its sometimes, like doing CGI. Only 10% of my pics are printed out of the cam, the most have a little bit photoshopping on it. But i knew that in the moment of hitting the Button "Klick", then the picture is on its way, to end in a maybe usable result. 
For me is that the same as making music, if you are familiar with your intruments.
playing an instrument is only a learning Thing, handle a camera is personally to me the same and i´m shure, some of our members have in both reasens some trouble, to start the right way, but if they find the first chord, it goes its way. 

Hope, i learned my english not to bad, to tell my opinnion on that point.

greetings peter


----------



## downshift00 (Mar 8, 2009)

I like to mix my music and photography 













Taken with Canon XSi and Tokina 11-16mm


----------



## AduNeButt (Mar 11, 2009)

I've always had a love for music that nothing can really overcome, not even photography.


----------



## VincentPaul (Mar 2, 2017)

Good thread I've been shifting between these 2 for years now.  I'm looking to focus more on photography going forward.  Still love music though


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 2, 2017)

They say (and I agree) that paying music actually alters how your brain works (and for the better). I've described photography as requiring both left (technical) and right (artistic) brained thinking. I think these two activities have an interesting thing in common: the type of cognitive engagement and the resulting satisfaction.


----------



## greatchimney (Mar 6, 2017)

Music and photography are both interesting. I must say that the relevancy will depend on the preference of  a person. One may affect the other and for me in a very positive way. I'm more  inspired to take photos when there is  a good music around.


----------



## Soup du Jour (Mar 6, 2017)

It's good to have varied hobbies. It can make a person more relaxed about their approach to each one individually. And ideas can relate from one to the other. I find that if i focus on some subject of a hobby that is diverse, say like sound recording, and it's more 'narrow' and laborious in some ways than other activities it can improve my abilities. After a few days doing field recordings - ambient recordings - and post-producing them, this improves my approach to recording electronic music, say with regard to compressor settings and eq decisions. Also art painting - which for me is more slower and laborious than photography, gives me a fresher attitude to using my camera.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2017)

Music wins in the 5th round when the rhythm section kicks the photographers @$$.


----------

